
XDG Base Directory Specification - snicker7
https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
======
simon04
A list of software (not) adhering to this specification is maintained in the
Arch Linux wiki:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_Base_Directory](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_Base_Directory)

------
extro
Too little, too late, *nix filesystem directory structure is a legacy mess and
plenty program not respecting the xdg spec, so the poor HaikuPorters needs to
patch everything to stop littering the $HOME folder.

